# betta covered with white fluffy mold



## gafultz (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a betta fish that previously (4 months ago) pineconed and I was able to save it. I put it in a 10 gallon tank by it's self to give it space and a filter. Recently I went to the only fish store in town to expand my critters. I purchased two fiddler crabs, and a tiny sucker fish, and a "pine" tree looking plant.
I added everyone in slowly over about 2-3 hrs, for the adjustment time.

But just a few hrs ago I noticed my betta fish had this white fluffy moldy ucky nasty stuff all over his head and fins, he also has this giant angry looking red mark near his tail end. 
His swimming irratically, sinks to the bottom and swims really fast towards the top.
I was horrified, separated him by putting him in a glass bowl with very little water from the tank (so he can get air easily).
then I used warmish tap water, used a reptile cholerine cleaner drops to make it safe, and added 2 drops of tea tree oil (for the fungus) and put a tablespoon of that in with the betta. 

im really angry with fish people because I specifically told them I had a betta, when I called them for advice they said "I would not put a crab with a betta, and it's probably going to die"

please help me. I live in the middle of no where with only a walmart and one fish shop. I know it's only a fish, but I am the owner of this fish, and im not a bad owner.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

It sounds like he has a fungus. Wal-mart carries Jungle Fungus Clear. the temperature should be reduced to 74-76° to keep the fungus from spreading. Jungle Fungus Clear has aquarium salt in it so that will help with the wound as well.

I don't recommend "reptile cholerine cleaner" as a water conditioner. Get Seachem Prime or Tetra AquaSafe, Wal-mart should carry that as well. AquaSafe is the similar to Prime, just different dosages.

He will need frequent water changes in a small bowl, probably 100% daily. Be sure to add medication with each water change.


----------

